# An 1/16 scaled Union Pacific Heritage Unit..as you never saw before



## bricksonwheels

Two years ago I made my first locomotive as a full Lego scale model (A BNSF SD40-2, also on this forum), set to the relatively big scale of 1/16. It was an older type American Diesel-electric unit called SD40-2, made by EMD (Electro Motive Diesel). The warm response the model received encouraged me to build another one, and this time I aimed for a more modern type, also produced by EMD: The SD70ACe. 

This one is a so called Union Pacific "heritage unit". These are a total of six SD70Ace’s which are painted in unique commemorative schemes which are meant to designate former railroads which Union Pacific purchased or operated over former trackage. Locomotive ‘UP 1989’ is such a “Heritage Unit” and is exclusivly painted in the colors of “Denver and Rio Grande Western Railroad”, which Union Pacific acquired in 1996.

The genuine Lego model consist of about 27.000 bricks, and was built in 4 months. It is about 143 cm in length (56,2 inch), and weighs around 24 kg. The model was made from pictures and drawings found on the internet. It is fully detailed both, in, -and outside with modeled engine, electrical cabinets and cabin.

All decals were self-made as vector files, and printed and pre-cut at a professional company. Some retrofitted chromebricks are used. This is also the first time I have used lighting in a model. 

I hope you like it!


----------



## 86TA355SR

That's awesome, love it. So, this is a kit you assembled? 

I didn't know they made such a thing....


----------



## bricksonwheels

Thnx,

No it is 'scratch built'. It would be way too big to be a kit, and too expensive I guess. 27000 bricks is quite a big box. The whole thing is around 56 inches long, and weighs about 50 pound. 

I collected information from the real locomotive through the web, and built it up from the first brick .


----------



## Hudson J1e

Your model is simply incredible! It's amazing how real it looks. You did a phenomenal job! I didn't know such modeling was possible with Legos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Magic

That's really looking great. Unbelievable detail. 

Magic


----------



## Dusty019

That is an absolutely beautiful Lego model! I'm a big Lego fan myself, but haven't touched a brick since I moved in 2011. Epic work there!


----------



## Big Ed

Wow, excellent.:smilie_daumenpos:

Does it have any motors to move?


----------



## brob2k1

This belongs in a lego museum.


----------



## Shawn91481

holy crap! That looks better than my commercially bought Lionel! amazing work.


----------



## ho/ttothemoss

Very nice!


----------



## mopac

I remember your BNSF. Both are an awesome piece of art. You have a talent.
You might want to contact Lego and show them your work. You never know what
could happen.


----------

